# How do you hardmod an xbox?



## TherealDarknes (Aug 10, 2018)

i just bought an xbox with a dead hard drive and i know you need to hard mod it to replace the hard drive but how do you go about doing it and where would you buy a modchip?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2018)

I'd say google for Xbox modchips to find a reseller near you.
Modchips like the Aladdin XT or Duo X3 work fine.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 10, 2018)

yeah buy the Aladdin xt. easy to solder in modchip and works perfectly and is quite cheap


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 10, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> yeah buy the Aladdin xt. easy to solder in modchip and works perfectly and is quite cheap


is it safe to buy that on ebay they are 4 dollars there where as mod chip central wants 20 dollars


----------



## koffieleut (Aug 10, 2018)

If your Xbox is below 1.6 you could also tsop it.
https://quade.co/2017/xbox-tsop-flash/


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 10, 2018)

TherealDarknes said:


> is it safe to buy that on ebay they are 4 dollars there where as mod chip central wants 20 dollars


I think it is. I think I paid aroun 7 - 8 euro for mine . It should be fine


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 10, 2018)

koffieleut said:


> If your Xbox is below 1.6 you could also tsop it.
> https://quade.co/2017/xbox-tsop-flash/


the hard drive is busted i have no idea how id find the version number now


----------



## Odb718 (Aug 10, 2018)

You can't tsop it with a dead hdd. 
You can find out the version number based on the motherboard's layout.


----------



## koffieleut (Aug 10, 2018)

I didn't saw the "dead hard drive" Part.


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 11, 2018)

Odb718 said:


> You can't tsop it with a dead hdd.
> You can find out the version number based on the motherboard's layout.


can you show me how do find this out it showed up and worked out of the box but the hard drive is chugging at a snails pace it must be very close to dead


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 12, 2018)

so i guess i have a new question is tsoping easier or would the mod chip be easier?


----------



## koffieleut (Aug 12, 2018)

A modchip is way easier. Tsopping requires a lot of soldering skills. Aladin mod only needs 4 wires i believe.


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 12, 2018)

koffieleut said:


> A modchip is way easier. Tsopping requires a lot of soldering skills. Aladin mod only needs 4 wires i believe.


ok thank you i guess i will go with that then


----------



## Odb718 (Aug 16, 2018)

If the hdd wasn't dead, tsop only needs 2 points to be bridged. But you'd need a specific game and a specific game save to do it. 
Dual tsop is waaaaay harder.


----------



## scroeffie (Aug 16, 2018)

you cant do a tsop with a dead drive ! for a tsop you need to softmod your xbox first in you case not possible because of the dead hdd ! aladin chip is you only option on ebay or ali 3 euros 


file:///C:/Users/soufi/Desktop/aladin%20xt%20diagram/Aladdin%20XT%20installation%20Guide.pdf


----------



## Odb718 (Aug 16, 2018)

scroeffie, that's not entirely true. You can tsop it without the softmod. It's just way safer to do it that way. I used to use 007 to tsop right into UIX. But softmod into Evolution X or Unleash X is good for beginners.


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 19, 2018)

would you guys recommend buying a used 40 pin ide drive? i just plan on fixing this thing up modding it and selling it to someone who wants a modded xbox


----------



## Odb718 (Aug 30, 2018)

Depends on how used is used. If it's been used longer than 2 or 3 years I'd probably look for other options. You can buy adapters. I personally try to get older ide drives but I'd want to hear it first. You can move the drive back and forth so the reader moves. If it sounds clean I might buy it. If it sounds clicky or clunky I wouldn't. It should sound sort of like a windbreaker rubbing against itself...


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 30, 2018)

May sound stupid but if you know someone with an Xbox which has an identical HDD, you may be able to do a PCB swap on the HDD.

Not the best solution but it is the only non-modchip/soldering solution I can think of.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2018)

Order an aladdin, make things easier for yourself.


----------



## L2000 (Aug 31, 2018)

I would go with an Aladdin then pop in a new drive. Alternatively if you want to learn as you go along you could build an eeprom reader , get your hard drive key then use that to rebuild yourself a new drive on a pc , you could build it with the softmod installed already , then once it’s verified as working you could then tsop mod the xbox, bare in mind this would still entail soldering to the mobo provided your Xbox isn’t a v1.6. If all that sounds to daunting just go with the modchip.


----------

